# lysander



## sunny91 (Jan 12, 2008)

Static and flying..

Sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 13, 2008)

made a model of this when I was a kid - an under-sung hero of WW2.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

That is one brutally ugly plane on the ground. But, man, isn't she beautiful one in the air. Took be by suprise.

And was that formation flying with a Beaufighter towards the end?


----------

